# WCG-TPU Game Giveaway for the 9th Birthday Challenge



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2013)

9 YEARS of the World Community Grid and we are celebrating!  Team TPU has joined the *WCG 9th Birthday Challenge* (11/16 thru 11/22) that SETI.Germany is sponsoring, and we are kicking off with a game giveaway, open to all active team members.

This challenge is even really exciting because we have seen a lot of interest from the TPU community, and many of our forum members have joined the team to share with us!  Combine that with the devotion and enthusiasm from our long term crunchers, and what we get is an awesome party!    

If you wish to join the team for challenge, or perhaps longer , please stop by the Challenge Thread or the Team Thread 






*WCG Game Winners!!!*




*Bastion*
*mauriek*


*Dead Island GOTY*
*brandonwh64*


*Dark Sector  *
*TRWOV*


*Killing Floor*
*Bow*


*Metro: Last Light  *
*AlienIsGod*


*Serious Sam Complete Pack*
*sabre23*


*Serious Sam 3:BFE Gold Edition*
*15th Warlock*


*Shank 2*
*Vinska*


*WB bundle x2*
*FordGT90Concept*
*Easy Rhino*
 



*Splinter Cell: Blacklist*
*FordGT90Concept*


*Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag*
*15th Warlock*
​
*Up for grabs (all Steam codes/gifts):*

Avadon: The Black Fortress (xvi)
Bastion (xvi)
Dead Island GOTY
Dark Sector
Killing Floor (Vinska)
Limbo (xvi)
Metro: Last Light (Vinska)
Scratches
Serious Sam Complete Pack (Vinska)
Serious Sam 3:BFE Gold Edition (Vinska)
Shank 2 (xvi)
WB bundle x2 (Norton/manofthem)
*Grand Prizes (uPlay codes):*

Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag


*The Deal and How To Enter:* We have several games to enter for, and we have 2 Grand Prizes!  You may enter for up to 3 games, and then select 1 of the 2 final prizes (Splinter Cell or Assassins's Creed IV)

In your post, please select which games you entering for: 3 of the main lot and then choose 1 of the main ones.

*Requirements:* As this giveaway is only open the active team members, you must post the following in your official entry:
*"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge."*

*Closing Time:* Closing time will be ~5pm, Tuesday the 19th  (Alien )

*Random Drawing:* Drawings will be done randomly, as outlined in the following spoiler below 



Spoiler: Drawing Process



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:

The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.




Obviously we want to thank all of you for your continued hard work and amazing efforts, as well as thank those that offered up games for the giveaway!    Team TPU is an awesome team, members new and old, so let's get this party rockin'!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge."

edit:

so of the regular games i would like the WB bundle. i have the other choices.

of the grand prize choices, i select assassin's creed!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> "I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge."



Don't forget to state which games you are entering for.  I just edited the OP to make that a little more explicit... I think.


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

*I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge*

@EasyRhino- you can pick up to 3 games and 1 of the 2 grand prize games


I'll edit/update this post with my choice before the drawing.

*C'mon folks get in on these goodies!*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

Metro Last Light, Dead Island and WB Humble pack.  for grand prize i would select AC IV


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2013)

Lets try for.....Dead Island, Metro, Killing Floor.
Then Splinter Cell.

Thank You To all who donated

BTW I really want a second cruncher....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Assassin's *reed* IV: Black Flag



Quickly! To the editbuttonmobile!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge

Thank you so much for sponsoring this giveaway 

For prizes I would like: Dead Island, Killing Floor and Serious Sam 3

For grand prize: Assassin's Creed IV

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 16, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge."

Metro Last Light

and Assassins Creed

if you please.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

for prize i would like : nothing im just crunching for crunching and posting to show support and say to all contestant GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge, and I fucking love it"


serious sam complete pack, metro LL and splinter cell

CRUNCH ON!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge." 

I will not be participating. I just am saying good luck and crunch on.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge."

Going for Dark Sector only.


----------



## SpockvsData (Nov 16, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge."

I just joined and I am happy to sign up for this giveaway.

I choose:

1) WB Bundle
2) Dark Sector
3) Avadon 

and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag for my Grand Prize


----------



## Irony (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

I would like to enter for: the WB Humble Bundle and limbo. And Assassin's Creed IV for the grand prize.

Thank you to all the sposers!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Closing Time: Closing time will be on



this draw never ends?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> this draw never ends?



I need to start sending me stuff over to you before submitting so you can proofread and catch all my mistakes. 

Edited to say that closing time is Tuesday 19th @5pm, unless something changes.......


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

^ That's a lie.  Server is always crunching. 


Dead Island GOTY
Metro: Last Light
WB bundle
_Splinter Cell: Blacklist_


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

Imma go for Shank 2


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

I'm in only for Metro Last Light


----------



## theonedub (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

Metro Last Light

Assassins Creed

Thanks!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge, and I fucking love it"


serious sam complete pack, metro LL and ac4 plox


----------



## okidna (Nov 17, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

Oh wait, I just remember something  Count me out from this giveaway  Maybe next time... 

Good luck to all!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and have absolutely no free time to play games"


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> "I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and have absolutely no free time to play games"



Haha, I think that we are all kind of in the same boat.  I wanted to play tonight, but I didn't want to take away from crunching lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Haha, I think that we are all kind of in the same boat.  I wanted to play tonight, but I didn't want to take away from crunching lol



LOL I know, no time for benchmarking either


----------



## mauriek (Nov 18, 2013)

"I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge."

Metro Last light or Bastion or Shank2 and of course Assassin Creed

Good luck guys


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Haha, I think that we are all kind of in the same boat.  I wanted to play tonight, but I didn't want to take away from crunching lol



spent time doing email and playing on my tablet instead


----------



## sabre23 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

I choose :- 
Metro: Last Light
Serious Sam 3:BFE Gold Edition
Shank 2

And
Splinter Cell: Blacklist.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am a member of TPU's WCG Team and will be crunching for the Team for the 9th Birthday Challenge.

I am in for dead island!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2013)

Just bumping because we're planning on drawing Tuesday night. 

Also, everyone is doing a superb job crunching away during the challenge! Mad props for all your hard work   

So get in before the entries close!


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Just bumping because we're planning on drawing Tuesday night.
> 
> Also, everyone is doing a superb job crunching away during the challenge! Mad props for all your hard work
> 
> So get in before the entries close!


 
Not much time left to get in on a chance to win some great games!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not much time left to get in on a chance to win some great games!



here here !!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2013)

Drawings should be later tonight, hopefully not too late.  LAST CALL!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

its nearly 12pm here, im off to beddy byes! got an early one lol

(I think I shouldn't of posted that, but I should post that I hope to win and be up early to thank you all)

:newsmiliessuck:


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2013)

Entries closed, be back shortly with the winners!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 20, 2013)

good luck to everyone who entered 

big thanks and mad props to those who donated to this too


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2013)

oh man, i can't wait!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2013)

*WCG Game Winners!!!*


*Avadon: The Black Fortress *
*SpockyData*


*Bastion *
*mauriek*


*Dead Island GOTY*
*brandonwh64*


*Dark Sector   *
*TRWOV*


*Killing Floor*
*Bow*


*Metro: Last Light   *
*AlienIsGod*


*Serious Sam Complete Pack*
*sabre23*


*Serious Sam 3:BFE Gold Edition*
*15th Warlock*


*Shank 2*
*Vinska*


*WB bundle x2*
*FordGT90Concept*
*Easy Rhino*
 



*Splinter Cell: Blacklist*
*FordGT90Concept*


*Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag*
*15th Warlock*
​


Leftover are Limbo and Scratches.  Post below to get them 

Congrats to all the winners.  You will be receiving "Conversations"  shortly with further instructions; bear with me as it will take some time.

Crunch on everyone, we aren't done yet with our Challenge.  We need to keep up the fine work!


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for participating.  Fine tuning everything now, PMs are being sent out, games will be ready to play soon!

A BIG THANKS to everyone who contributed: *Norton, xvi, Vinska*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2013)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2013)

Everybody has been PM'd.  
I do ask for your patience in regards to the main prizes, as uPlay codes never seem to work nicely at first.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> *WCG Game Winners!!!*
> 
> 
> *Avadon: The Black Fortress *
> ...



Just got back from work right now and realized I won! This is so awesome, I had never won any online contest before!

Thank you so much to the sponsors you guys and gals are the best!

Regardless of the challenge results, I just want you guys and gals  to know that there's no doubt TPU has the best crunching team around thanks for participating in the giveaway and crunching with us!

TPU ROCKS!


----------



## okidna (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 20, 2013)

congrats 2 the winners!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 20, 2013)

congratz to the winners!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2013)

Just updating:

I believe I PMd everyone last night indicating which game members won and instructions on how to redeem.  However, mixups and errors occur.  (talk about mixups, I mixed up the codes for the Ubisoft games, sent the opposite codes to the respective winners.  Good thing uplay codes don't redeem like Steam codes, or I'd have been in huge trouble )

Therefore, if you won something and there's any issue, please post and/or pm me.  This includes: no PM received, no game key or Steam gift received, invalid code/key, difficulty and/or delay is receiving your game, any other issue regarding the redeeming of your game.

Also, Scratches is still available to whomever wishes, just post for them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2013)

I would love Limbo!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> I would love Limbo!



I made a mistake and somehow "lost" Limbo.  I don't know what's going on here, as this is the second time I've done that during this giveaway. 
I PMd you to make up for it; gotta get you squared away somehow 



Edit: Got Easy Rhino taken care of, thanks for your awesomeness


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Installing Dark Sector.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Installing Dark Sector.



I recently installed it and started playing it.  I haven't played it in years since first getting an xbox360, and it's a decent game tbh. 




I take it that everyone got squared away quite well.  Thanks to all for making the giveaway a success.


----------

